# keine netzwerkverbindungen möglich



## Ganto (3. September 2003)

hallo zusammen

ich sitze grad verzweifelt vor einer linux-kiste mit redhat 9 installiert. eingebaut sind 3 netzwerkadapter, welche vom linux auch richtig erkannt und installiert wurden. 

ich habe leider noch nicht so die übersicht, was bei einem linux alles schiefgehen kann, dass man keinerlei netzwerkverbindungen herstellen kann. ip, dns-server und gateway sind korrekt eingestellt. auch die treiber wurden schonmal manuell nachgeladen, aber es hat keine besserung gebracht. auf dem computer ist auch windows xp installiert und dort funktioniert alles wunschgemäss, d.h. an der hardware kann es nicht liegen. 

ich habe da so eine vermutung, dass vielleicht irgendwelche ports noch gesperrt sind. oder was braucht man noch alles? weder ping, noch nmap, oder traceroute geschweige denn eine ftp oder http verbindung sind vom und zum rechner möglich. 

oder muss ich vielleicht noch die irqs manuell verteilen? das system ist ziemlich vollgestopft 

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. 

greetz ganto

hardware wäre:
tyan tiger - 2x xp1900+ - 512mb pc2100 corsair ecc - geforce 256 ddr - promise sx4000 - *3com 3c996 *(bcm5700- und tg3-module bringen kein erfolg) - *3com 3c982 dual-port * - creative soundblaster


----------



## Habenix (3. September 2003)

Hi,

erstmal würde ich sehen ob die Netzwerkkarten auch initialisiert wurde: in der conslole ifconfig eingeben:

nun müsstes du 4 Einträge sehen (inkl. der loopback Interface)
Überprüfe ob der network dienst gestarten wurde-->in welchem runlevel arbeitest du?

Mehr Infos ....mehr Antworten

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Ganto (3. September 2003)

da ich abwechslungsweise immer nur ein anschluss am netzwerk angeschlossen habe, zeigt es mir bei ifconfig jeweils nur diesen an. und zwar jetzt wie folgt:



> eth 1
> Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:01:03:CE:72:47
> inet addr: 192.168.2.7 Bcast:192.168.2.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
> ...


vielleicht hilft dir dieser auszug weiter... 

ich habe es schon in runlevel 3 und 5 versuchte. immer ohne erfolg.


----------



## Habenix (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ganto _
> *da ich abwechslungsweise immer nur ein anschluss am netzwerk angeschlossen habe, zeigt es mir bei ifconfig jeweils nur diesen an. und zwar jetzt wie folgt:
> 
> 
> ...



versteh ich irgendwie nicht ....hast du die anderen 2 Netzwerkkarten ausgesteckt?


----------



## Habenix (3. September 2003)

P.S.

was willst du eigentlich mit 3 Netzwerkkarten vernetzen? Soll das ne Firewall werden?
Du sagst folgendes: 





> ich sitze grad verzweifelt vor einer linux-kiste mit redhat 9 installiert. eingebaut sind 3 netzwerkadapter, welche vom linux auch richtig erkannt und installiert wurden.



und dann hier



> 3com 3c996 (bcm5700- und tg3-module bringen kein erfolg)



  

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Ganto (3. September 2003)

hehe, sorry für die verwirrung. danke für die raschen antworten. 

also ich habe so viele netzwerkkarten, weil es ein fileserver ist und zuhause im 100er netz mit 2x100mbit porttrunking laufen sollte. an lans kommt dann der gigabit anschluss zum zug. 

ich habe jeweils nur ein anschluss eingesteckt, da ich im moment nicht 3 ports am switch frei habe. 

das mit den treibern sollte lediglich ausdrücken, dass die beiden module keinen unterschied machen  war halt schon spät...

greetz ganto


----------



## Habenix (3. September 2003)

Vieleicht kannst du mal ganz schematisch deine Netz-Topologie posten mit den entsprechenden Interfaces.
Also nochmal zur Wiederholung:

1. Deine Netzwerkkarten werden richtig erkannt und auch insstalliert d..h sie erhalten per DHCP oder manuell eine IP?!

2. Von wo nach wo geht der ping, nmap etc  nicht?

Welchen Adress-Bereich vergibst du? Hast du mehrere Netze?
Kann es sein das du ein routing Problem hast?

Fragen über Fragen.....


----------



## Ganto (3. September 2003)

ok, das ganze sieht wie folgt aus (ips manuell verteilt):

fli4l-router: 192.168.2.1 (dns-server/gateway)
->
switch
-> 
restliche pcs (192.168.2.2 bis 192.168.2.10) - jeweils gateway und dns-server von hand eingetragen

alles mit subnet 255.255.255.0

also ping und nmap geht weder im lokalen netzwerk noch ins internet. lediglich localhost geht.  sonst kommt immer die antwort: Network is unreachable oder es geht extrem lange und meldet dann, der host sei nicht erreichbar. 

mir ist jetzt noch in den sinn gekommen, dass ich ein ähnliches problem unter windows auch hatte und nur durch wechslen der steckplätze lösen konnte. jetzt  funktioniert es im windows, aber im linux nicht  
ich werde mal schauen, wie die irqs im windows verteilt sind und die halt gegebenenfalls im linux manuell konfen. (aber dann würden doch der ping localhost wohl auch nicht gehen)

oder kann es evt. sein, dass es nicht automatisch das verbundene interface benützt. dass es standardmässig über eth0 senden will, aber eth1 am netzwerk angeschlossen ist? 

wie kann ich die netzwerkdienste restarten? :-(

ganto


----------



## Habenix (3. September 2003)

Ok jetzt ist es etwas klarer:

also auf dem fli4l-router ...kannst du da die 192.168.2.1 (seine eigene IF)anpingen? Schalt dich mal auf dem auf und versuchs. 
Diesen Vorgang machst du bei allen Clients im Netz. Somit erreichst du das wenigstens die Interfaces local angepingt werden können.
Die Netzwerkdienste startest du unter:

/etc/init.d/network {start|stop|status|reload|force-reload|try-restart|restart}

Sind alle Interfaces UP und mit IP`s? 
gib mal "route" in der Console ein und schau ob das Standard Gateway richtig eingetragen sind.

Sind das alle Linux-Clients?

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Ganto (3. September 2003)

pingen von anderen computern im restlichen netzwerk geht problemlos. nur der linux rechner kann nicht erreicht werden. 

die anderen clients sind teilweise windows, teilweise mac. der fileserver ist der einzige linux client. 

bei route ist als default gateway 192.168.2.1 eingetragen. bei den netzen 192.168.2.0, 169.254.0.0 (?!) und 127.0.0.1 steht nur ein *. alles über eth0, welches ich jetzt wieder angeschlossen habe.

ganto


----------



## Habenix (3. September 2003)

an welchem port hast du den linux hängen? Will ja nix sagen, aber hast du zufällig den uplink port erwischt?
Ansonsten nimm ein client und häng ihn an dem port wo der linux-rechner steckt.

Habenix


----------



## Ganto (3. September 2003)

nö, ist schon ein normaler port  

aber ich habe grad noch entdeckt, dass ich wohl doch das modul nicht ganz richig implementiert habe. auf jedenfall existiert bei mir kein bcm5700.o file  . ich habe jetzt alle anderen pci geräte mal ausgebaut und gehe zuerst dem nach.

danke vielmals für die hilfe. ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich weiter bin.

ganto


----------



## Habenix (3. September 2003)

alles klar...viel Glück

habenix


----------



## Ganto (3. September 2003)

ok, ich die gigabit-netzwerkkarte ist jetzt auf irq 5, vorher 17 (-> hat wohl dem linux nicht so gepasst) und  mit dem tg3 treiber problemlos. jetzt will ich mal schauen, was passiert, wenn ich die anderen karten nach und nach wieder einbaue. wünsch mir glück 

greetz ganto


----------



## Habenix (3. September 2003)

jo, viel Glück


Habenix


----------

